# Headset setup



## axes2t2 (May 3, 2011)

I bought a Logitech headset today.But can't seem to set it up properly.

There are three connectors at the back of the cabinet.The 2.1 speakers are connected to the middle one.

But when I plug the headset pin in either of the remaining two I can't hear any sound from it.Only if i connect it in place of the speaker pin in the middle I can hear sound.

This is tedious as I have to pull my trolley everytime if I want to reconnect the speakers.

Any solution?


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2011)

Use a 3.5mm jack splitter
*www.xxion.co.uk/images/uploads/Jack_Splitter_Gold.jpg
pic courtesy of the owner

or
Use a speaker which has connector for a ( 3.5mm ) headphone or use cabinet+mobos front panel audio header.

BTW, don't your cabinet and speaker has a 3.5mm connector ?


----------



## axes2t2 (May 4, 2011)

Speaker doesn't have the 3.5mm connector.

The front jack's started working after installing Realtek HD manager.Till then I had to plug the headset at the back in place of the speaker.

Now I am trying to get the microphone to work.


----------

